# Tough time



## Lillycat (Feb 3, 2016)

I moved from the UK nearly a year ago, and have had a very tough, lonely start to my time in NZ. I've got kids in local schools, joined local clubs and the PTA, volunteered, got a job and shopped in all the local shops and markets. However nothing has seemed to work and I'm now looking at my first year anniversary here in the same position as when we arrived. I know it takes time but I've moved around a lot and came here very positive and ready for a new life but now feel depressed and despondent. We would like to give it a bit more time and one more go but need to move areas as where I am now makes me sad. Husband works in the CBD Auckland, so I'm open to any where. Would really like somewhere friendly, that's now my only criteria. Devenport seems nice, but I'm scared of it being the same as where we are, so if any one has any advice or information I'd be extremely grateful


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Where are you now?


----------



## christchurchnewzealand (Mar 29, 2016)

Hi,

Sorry to hear that you are having trouble after a year. We have applied for our visas and we are going to Christchurch once our visas have been approved. Although I am looking forward to it, I understand that there will be difficulties etc.
Would you mind telling me what is getting you down the most, the problems you have experienced..? Is it making friends, are most Kiwis friendly to UK immigrants? Or is it missing family? Missing things in the UK?


----------

